# My first .22 match :)



## Lisa (Apr 24, 2006)

okay, talk about a difference in trigger pull, lol.  Going from a 2 ounce two stage trigger in an air rifle to a 2 pound single stage trigger in a .22 is quite a difference. So, needless to say, I wanked the first few but all in all for a newbie who has never done it before, I was extremely happy with my scores.  511/600 

My match went great.  I have to say that prone position with a sling, umm...hurts after a while.  It takes about 15 minutes for the feeling to return to your arm after ever 20 shots.   I honestly always thought that prone position would be so "easy" to shoot from but just like any other position it takes a certain amount of skill to set up from the shooter, definitely hard on the shoulders and back.

The polarizer of my iris failed during the last 20 shots and all of a sudden I was shooting what I thought was a good shot and it was ending up high and left.  Finally I just couldn't see through the iris anymore and broke position, changed my iris and saved some points in the end.

I think they found themselves another .22 shooter.  Next months competition is outside.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Great job!!!  

It sucks when equipment goes balls up on you in situations like that.


Do the .22s for a little while, then we'll have to get you hooked up with a .50.

Jeff


----------



## Lisa (Apr 24, 2006)

hahahahahah...

You sound like my husband.  He is all ready to scope our .223 so I can shoot F-class with him.  Apparently I am coming with him Wednesday night to shoot long range.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 24, 2006)

Congrats Lisa. Men always want to shoot a bigger caliber.  Read what you want to into that.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 24, 2006)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Congrats Lisa. Men always want to shoot a bigger caliber.  Read what you want to into that.



biting my tongue...


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 24, 2006)

That's why I shoot a .17 and drive a Hyundai!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey!! It's Lea that drives the SUV and loves shooting the S&W 629 .44 mag.

Jeff


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 24, 2006)

Congratulations Lisa! I know NOTHING about it but it sounds like for a *newbie* you are kicking butt! Whoot!


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 24, 2006)

Good job Lisa, sounds like you did great.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  Can I just mention how I didn't realise my bicep would be sore from holding position yesterday, lol.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2006)

Congrats Lisa. 

Good recovery after the first few.


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 26, 2006)

Its only a matter of time before you get your own AR like this one http://www.cavalryarms.com/galleries/CR/MKII/18.jpg


----------

